# Dooa neo glass air, 30x18x12cm



## CooKieS (2 Apr 2021)

Hello,

New project;
I started to enjoy emersed stuff only a few weeks ago, and I wanted something prettier than my ikea jar to hold my first wabi kusa ball, so I bought this dooa;






Very impressed by the build quality and the floating look of it.

Led is onf flat nano (not +) with base (it’s an early prototype version from onf hence the black color that is now exclusive to the + version).

I was so excited that I decided to scape it immediately, here’s one sneak peak of the approx 1h30 built;





Stay tuned ... 

Thierry


----------



## CooKieS (3 Apr 2021)

Teasing again 





have a nice Easter Saturday !


----------



## CooKieS (4 Apr 2021)

and finally, here it is at day 1;





happy Sunday


----------



## Karmicnull (4 Apr 2021)

been waiting for this - and it was worth the wait; gorgeous!


----------



## Nick potts (4 Apr 2021)

Love it.

What wood is that?


----------



## Deano3 (4 Apr 2021)

wow that looks great been very busy lately but glad seen this onen that looks great, you using RO water ? my water leaves terrible lines around the water line as must be very hard.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2021)

Nick potts said:


> What wood is that?


Looks like Manzi to me! 

Looks awesome  some air plants on the branches?


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Apr 2021)

Looks nice! 

I've got the same one, but it's sitting there empty as I've really struggled to get to grips with it!


----------



## CooKieS (26 Apr 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> been waiting for this - and it was worth the wait; gorgeous!


Hi, thank you very much  


Nick potts said:


> Love it.
> 
> What wood is that?


Thanks, it’s juniperus roots.   


Deano3 said:


> wow that looks great been very busy lately but glad seen this onen that looks great, you using RO water ? my water leaves terrible lines around the water line as must be very hard.


Hi mate, thanks, I’m just using water from my other tanks and sometimes tap water. 2 big waterchange per week for now.




LondonDragon said:


> Looks like Manzi to me!
> 
> Looks awesome  some air plants on the branches?


it’s juniperus wood roots, from south of France.   
I may add some tillandsias later 👍 



Aqua360 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> I've got the same one, but it's sitting there empty as I've really struggled to get to grips with it!



It’s a nice size to have fun with!

Small updates, bit of usual diatoms underwater but the emersed part is going strong!


----------



## CooKieS (21 May 2021)

Small update, replaced the hc Cuba with some hemianthus micranthemoides because it wasn’t doing well without co2.

emersed growth has been slow but nice with some cool flowers.

diatoms outbreak is gone, helped by 2 ramshorn snails.

i will probably try to find terrestrial moss to add on the tree trunk later.

‘waterchange 90% once a week , no ferts.

cheers
Thierry


----------



## CooKieS (7 Jun 2021)

hi,
Small update 





Needs some trimming ASAP


----------



## CooKieS (25 Jul 2021)

Hi there!
still running! Actually thinking of rescaping it to try something new. 

I love the easy maintenance on this one, I’m only spraying it once daily and doing one 100% water change every 8-10 days. I’m a bit late to the emersed game but definitely enjoying it and will try to do more of this in the future!


----------

